# Zweihand mit Sicherheits SPS



## fritzbox (6 Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

Habe eine Frage bezüglich Zweihandsteuerung. 
Habe eine Sicherheitssps mit sicheren Eingängen, da gibt es extra 1fach und 2fach Sicherheitsschalter (Funktionen), die auch auf Querschluss überwacht werden...

Was muss genau bei Zweihand Steuerung beachtet werden?
Kenne nur den Redundanten Aufbau (2 Kanäle zu je einem öffner und schließer in Reihe)..

Hat da irgendwer einen Link, ein Beispiel oder Bestimmungen?!

Lieben Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2010)

Wenn deine Gefahrenanalyse ergeben hat das für das erreichen deines Performanzlevel kein redundanter Aufbau erforderlich ist, kannst du 
den entsprechend aufbauen. Du hast doch deine Gefahr bewertet?!!!


----------



## Safety (7 Oktober 2010)

EN 574
EN 999

Lade Dir  mal unser Sicherheitshandbuch runter.

www.jokabsafety.com


----------



## fritzbox (11 Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 
Habe das Handbuch geladen und es hat mir weitergeholfen 

Vielen Dank!


----------

